# Guys: which would make you happier?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a guy and wondering which of the following would make most guys the happiest in a marriage:

#1: Your wife looks like a model from head to toe. As for personality, she's not the bossy, hard to understand type. You don't feel like you have the old ball and chain; however, she only wants sex about once a month, and nothing spicy at that. She seems to enjoy it, but not often.

#2: Your wife is attractive, but more real world. She may have a few extra pounds and a little rough skin around the heels. She doesn't always wear the hairstyle, for example, that you find most attractive. This relationship seems to take a little more work and there is a slight hint of ball and chain. She does, however, love sex with you. Your sex drives are equal and she is always open to your ideas and likes spice.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll take #2 without the ball and chain.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Neither.

There are more choices than these.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

michzz said:


> Neither.
> 
> There are more choices than these.


true, but between these two, which would you choose?


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

southbound said:


> I'm a guy and wondering which of the following would make most guys the happiest in a marriage:
> 
> #1: Your wife looks like a model from head to toe. As for personality, she's not the bossy, hard to understand type. You don't feel like you have the old ball and chain; however, she only wants sex about once a month, and nothing spicy at that. She seems to enjoy it, but not often.
> 
> #2: Your wife is attractive, but more real world. She may have a few extra pounds and a little rough skin around the heels. She doesn't always wear the hairstyle, for example, that you find most attractive. This relationship seems to take a little more work and there is a slight hint of ball and chain. She does, however, love sex with you. Your sex drives are equal and she is always open to your ideas and likes spice.


I'd rather be single than take #1 and I'd give my left testicle for #2...seriously.

CC


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

southbound said:


> true, but between these two, which would you choose?


I said "neither." It is too artificial of a construct.

There are billions of other women out there than these two.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

southbound said:


> I'm a guy and wondering which of the following would make most guys the happiest in a marriage:
> 
> #2: Your wife is attractive, but more real world. She may have a _few extra pounds _and a little rough skin around the heels. She doesn't always wear the hairstyle, for example, that you find most attractive. This relationship seems to take a little more work and there is a slight hint of _ball and chain_. She does, however, love sex with you. Your sex drives are equal and she is always open to your ideas and likes spice.


I'd take number two, but I would definitely work to smooth out those rough edges, and I don't just mean on her feet.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

#2


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll take #2. Pretty much every woman who's ever pleasured me looked like a model while she was so engaged. Even if she were terribly homely, a simple flick of a light switch cures that. Those who look like models also require the maintenance of a model.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Men love sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

The older I get the more I like a plesent pleasing attitude over all else. 

#2 please


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

#2


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

#1 is like a barbie doll, you can only look at her and there isn't much for you to enjoy, after you have been staring at a beautiful thing for some time, you just get bored and you want to go somewhere else.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

#2 and here' why (More Wisdom from Scannerguard)

A woman "in heat" is more biologically attractive than a healthy (beautiful) woman not "in heat." That is, subconsciously, the man's primal urge is saying, "If I have sex with #2, it is probably going to result in my ancestors genes being propagated into eternity."

Of course, all the guy knows is he's horny.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Propogating my ancestors genes?" Scanner, you almost take all the fun out of getting laid.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Getting laid is serious biological business, no fun about it.

You think your ancestors care whether you are having a good time? No, their genes are riding on you where you expend energy in planting your seed.

Choose wisely.

Gramps is watching.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, there's an image I didn't need in the bedroom....Gramps watching. That aint gonna help his genes get distributed.


----------



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

I will risk it with#1 and hope her sex drive improves. 
I could have taken #2 but I do know that if her sex
drive went down too much ; that would be real
painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

